# The Good, The Bad, The Ugly-Job Gains & Job Losses in Your Area



## Cammac46 (Apr 10, 2009)

Pretty simple thread where you can post What Company Laid off or Hired Employees and Where these gains/losses occurred. It seems it may be more negative at this point however as time goes on here we may see a change from the current negatives to positives as the recesssion comes to an end...hopefully sooner than later.
I'll even start by giving a couple examples here:
First, a company here in Grande Prairie, Alberta that sets up camps for oilfield construction/drilling etc recently laid off 50 people...I was told these layoffs were not of the usual spring breakup variety...they were more 
longterm layoffs. 
Another fella I witnessed in conversation with someone I know said the company he owned has been forced to sell by auction all equipment they use in there construction company. It was a small company with a few employees however the owner sounded like things were unwinding for him...so to speak.
It's a sign of the times for now I guess...So, not a complicated thread...just an idea to share what's happening out there as there seems to be lack of announcements as things happen, at least around here..that is the case.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

A friend of mine who is still working for Nortel after all the rounds of cuts has been offered a position with a federal government department in Ottawa, Ontario.

She is glad to move on, she told me the mood in Nortel is pretty subdued these days, you don't know what happens tomorrow. 

Abitibi has filed for bankruptcy protection in the States and may do so soon in Canada. Not good.


----------

